# Does God Exist? PBS Special. Looks Great!



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

For those who get Public Broadcasting, PBS ......

*The Question of God
Sigmund Freud and C.S. Lewis
With Dr. Armand Nicholi
Airing September 15 and September 22, 9-11 p.m. E.S.T.
PBS
Check local listings*

*All over the world, people are asking the same questions: Why is there so much pain and suffering in the world? What does it mean to be happy? Is there such a thing as evil? Does God really exist? This September, through the brilliant minds and personal struggles of two of the most influential thinkers of the 20th century, PBS presents an emotional and intellectual journey into the meaning of life.*

*Program 1 ? Synopsis*
The Question of God Program 1 presents the early stories of C.S. Lewis and Sigmund Freud, two men with very different ideas of human existence. In childhood, each embraced the religion of his family. But the early death of Lewis's mother, and the horrors he witnessed in the First World War tested his faith. In middle age, Lewis found his once-passionate atheism troubling, and began searching for faith again. Freud, studying medicine in the age of Darwin, found he had no use for a creator. As he developed his theory of psychoanalysis, he came to see belief in God as just another human fantasy.

To grapple with the questions raised by the lives and ideas of Freud and Lewis, Dr. Armand Nicholi leads a panel of seven thoughtful men and women in a wide-ranging discussion of some of the fundamental questions. What influences us to embrace or reject religious belief? Is the scientific method, as Freud wrote, the only path to the truth? Does the human longing for God, as Lewis wrote, actually prove that God exists? Do miracles actually happen?

*Program 2 ? Synopsis*
As Freud and Lewis entered middle age, their divergent beliefs about the existence of God were fixed. But tragedy would test each man's convictions. For Freud, it was the terror of the Third Reich and the death of a beloved daughter. For Lewis, in his fifties, the brief happiness of new romance was turned to ashes with the untimely death of his wife, igniting the greatest spiritual crisis of his life. Yet in the end, each man confronted his own death with his beliefs intact.

Dr. Armand Nicholi and his panel continue their debate, exploring the implications of choosing a spiritual or secular worldview for the primary questions of life ? of love, morality, suffering and death: From where do we get our concept of right and wrong ? from the Creator or from human experience? How do we square the existence of an omnipotent, all-loving God with all of the evidence of evil and suffering in the world? How do these starkly different worldviews help us resolve the riddle of death?

Copyright ? 2004 WGBH Educational Foundation


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

For those who get Public Broadcasting, PBS ......

*The Question of God
Sigmund Freud and C.S. Lewis
With Dr. Armand Nicholi
Airing September 15 and September 22, 9-11 p.m. E.S.T.
PBS
Check local listings*

*All over the world, people are asking the same questions: Why is there so much pain and suffering in the world? What does it mean to be happy? Is there such a thing as evil? Does God really exist? This September, through the brilliant minds and personal struggles of two of the most influential thinkers of the 20th century, PBS presents an emotional and intellectual journey into the meaning of life.*

*Program 1 ? Synopsis*
The Question of God Program 1 presents the early stories of C.S. Lewis and Sigmund Freud, two men with very different ideas of human existence. In childhood, each embraced the religion of his family. But the early death of Lewis's mother, and the horrors he witnessed in the First World War tested his faith. In middle age, Lewis found his once-passionate atheism troubling, and began searching for faith again. Freud, studying medicine in the age of Darwin, found he had no use for a creator. As he developed his theory of psychoanalysis, he came to see belief in God as just another human fantasy.

To grapple with the questions raised by the lives and ideas of Freud and Lewis, Dr. Armand Nicholi leads a panel of seven thoughtful men and women in a wide-ranging discussion of some of the fundamental questions. What influences us to embrace or reject religious belief? Is the scientific method, as Freud wrote, the only path to the truth? Does the human longing for God, as Lewis wrote, actually prove that God exists? Do miracles actually happen?

*Program 2 ? Synopsis*
As Freud and Lewis entered middle age, their divergent beliefs about the existence of God were fixed. But tragedy would test each man's convictions. For Freud, it was the terror of the Third Reich and the death of a beloved daughter. For Lewis, in his fifties, the brief happiness of new romance was turned to ashes with the untimely death of his wife, igniting the greatest spiritual crisis of his life. Yet in the end, each man confronted his own death with his beliefs intact.

Dr. Armand Nicholi and his panel continue their debate, exploring the implications of choosing a spiritual or secular worldview for the primary questions of life ? of love, morality, suffering and death: From where do we get our concept of right and wrong ? from the Creator or from human experience? How do we square the existence of an omnipotent, all-loving God with all of the evidence of evil and suffering in the world? How do these starkly different worldviews help us resolve the riddle of death?

Copyright ? 2004 WGBH Educational Foundation


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

You're like an encyclopaedia, librarian, tour guide and mind-servant.

You act like a machine.

I love it. The Spirituality thread and She posts a topic on beurocracy and elitism. (by accident)

The "clinical" view of God.

I have NEVER experienced a human being who considered SO MANY "silent angles" within their written word as the above woman. I bow.

I need to buy a dictionary. I. AM. AN. IDIOT

Your cognitive ability is the most highly trained thing I've ever witnessed. I've gone neurotic.
Your mental self-control defies reason.

You consider the angle of humility too deeply. You drench yourself in it, whilst concurrently building a fortress.
I bow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

:evil: Erm... I realise the moderator didn't WRITE this thread.

Was referring to the topic, content included, relevance to theme.

And dreamers other posts.

Does anyone realise how perfectly this woman THINKS. I want a brain transplant.

My cognitive tangles are harrowing. I want to get lobotomised...

I wish I could be a mind-servant, and block out drivel, AND be humble. I cant do all three, in a constant pattern.

CS Lewis was religious. Freud an athiest (Did I read it right?).

I think notions of Psychiatry may have left God out of the loop. Too complex, too many riddles, too emotional.

I think to examine the mind of man, Freud had to take away any back-up plan, like removing any competition for ownership.

I've had many people say to me that in this time of my life I should rely on Jesus Christ, our Lord to understand me and love me.

I'm beyond that. I dont even pray. God is there, I have no idea how to resolve the mystery, I will let it slip.

No-one loves me, and Jesus and the Lord didn't help my friend when She was getting gang raped...

CS Lewis lost religion when His wife died... wow, interesting... Hopelessness does funny things to people.

My feet arn't on the ground. I was born too bloody proud. Humility doesn't register. What is it for??? I guess I have to go into DP to understand deep humility. Deep deep humility. O honorable ones...


----------

